# August Freshwater Tank of the Month Submissions



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, so we missed out on July but would like to keep this going. Time for people to enter their aquarium into the Tank of the Month competition for August 2011. If you'd like to nominate your tank, here are the steps:

Upload photos of the tank to our Gallery. If you're hosting the photos on another site, please re-upload them to this one; that way people can always see your tank as long as the forum is up and running! You can submit as many photos as you like, but for the sake of space try to keep it under 10. 
Post in this thread! Post your photos and details about the aquarium; the more information the better (size in gallons/liters, livestock/plants that live in it, etc.). Now's your time to tell the voters why you deserve to win Tank of the Month! 
Sit back and wait! After the Nominating Phase is over, we'll enter the voting Phase! During the week-long Voting Phase, a poll will be added listing the various tanks entered during that month's Nomination Phase. Users will be able to vote on the tank they like the best. Once the Voting Phase is over, we'll crown a champion for that month, who'll receive a TotM seal on their profile! 

A few rules:
You may enter the contest even if you were in a previous contest, provided you did not win in the past two months. 
Photos of your aquarium MUST be hosted on the Aquariumforum.com servers, NO EXCEPTIONS. It doesn't matter if they're on a premium Photobucket/Imageshack account or not, they need to be hosted on our server. Photos not hosted on our server will not be considered eligible; this is to ensure that future users will always be able to see the photos. You may not have that account up and running in the future. 
Only one nomination per user. 
In the case of duplicate nominations (two or more users nominate the same tank), it will count as one nomination. 
No intimidation or belittling of someone else' tank, especially if you're a competitor. No cheating. 

Decisions are FINAL. If you feel that your tank should have been picked over another, then blame your peers because they're the ones who are voting for it. Unless there's a case of cheating or other extraneous circumstances, decisions will not be overturned. Also, keep in mind that you don't have to nominate your own aquarium; maybe you were really impressed with another user's aquarium. You can nominate them instead! The same rules and guidelines apply to nominating someone else' tank.

Soooo.....get to it! Nominations will close 30AUG. I am off to a great vacation hopefully, but will check back to get the voting started.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

55 Gallon Long
4 tiger barbs
4 Black Skirt Tetras
bala shark
Goldfish
sunburst platy
Pumpkin seed sunnie

1 live plant. 

airator and Whisper 2 Filter


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

My 20 Gallon Long RCS Breeding tank


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

our 56 gallon tall, red sea c02, ehiem cansiter filter, t5 lighting, max jet 600, driftwood, live plants, 2 Angels


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

C'mon, gotta be more out there.....


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

29 gallon with 3 types of barb's, ghost catfish and a shark.


----------



## foolintherain (Aug 6, 2011)

Hopefully there's not any rule against the tank having to be established for a certain amount of time. I'm mainly just entering because I enjoy looking at pictures, so I figure I should contribute as well! There's a description in my signature.

Oh and thanks to Enthusiast for the java moss!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll post an older tank.

75 gal npt. No filter has a couple of powerheads for water movement. 
lighting 2 X 48 inch T12 shoplights.
many different plants
fish
Endlers, flag fish, bristlenose, numerous cories and loaches


----------



## Mat_the_Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

This is my first 55gal. freshwater community
1 x powder blue dwarf gourami
a few cherry barb
a few neons
a few flame tetras
4 x silver hatchets
6 x zebra danios
7 x corys
1 x bristlenose pleco

and a few RCS soon

1 fluval 305 canister
1 marineland 200 penguin


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Redid my 25 gallon.Tank consists of four macrostomas.Live plants,eheim canister filter,low lighting.


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

So here is my 20 gallon tank.
It contains-
6 Harlequin Rasbora's
1 Brilliant Rasbora
2 Cardinal Tetra's
3 Corys
1 Otto

There is 1 Cryptocoryne Lutea and a bunch of anubias


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Specs:*
36g Bow Front
Life Glo 20watt T8 light
200watt Aqueon heater
Aquaclear 300 (aka 70) with sponge, carbon, biomax
Aqueon 30 with filter pad/carbon combo, Nitrazorb

*Decor:*
Black background
Black rounded gravel mixed with Eco-Complete
Mopani wood
Malaysian wood
Manzanita wood
Dragon stone
Lava rock
Live plants

*Flora:*
Hornwort
Elodea
Mayaca Fluvialitis
Hygro Difformis (Wisteria)
Hygro Polysperma (dwarf hygro)
Amazon Sword
Melon Sword
Java Fern
Moss Balls

*Fauna:*
7 Harlequin Rasboras (will eventually be 9)
7 Three Line Corys
1 Male Dwarf Fire Gourami
1 Female Dwarf Fire Gourami
* Will have 4-5 Khuli Loaches in about a month or two
A few pest snails from plants (will be adding Assassin snails if needed)

You can see some of the Harley's in this shot, as well as the male Gourami (Bruce). The female is at the front, bottom (she is silver), curved as she changes direction. The tank is still young, so the plants aren't as tall as they will be - although the Elodea is sprouting up visibly each day!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay....sorry I haven't gotten back to this. Just came back from 10 days in Thailand and it has been hell catching up with everything at home, tanks, yard, work, sleep, etc....just got back Saturday night. I will start the voting thread once I get home a little later today.


----------

